# Hobo Mo Packing To Go!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So on the weird scale we are closing the sale on our home in N. Carolina exactly a year to the day after we bought it. Better news that we get to stay in N. Carolina. Like all good stories there is a 10 day gap I will need to fill as we wait to close on the next home. Since all of my sling toys are tucked away I wanted to keep some stuff in a ready-2-shoot bag. This stuff was in three different bags that I brought together to keep me entertained between moments of moving madness.
It is pretty much everything you need and a lot that you don't. It is ironic to take a hobby so simple and make it complex. I was much smarter 50 years ago, that is for sure!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So MO, you don't have to leave NC, but you gotta move ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> So MO, you don't have to leave NC, but you gotta move ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. I traded a relocation offer and fat raise for no job and a smaller house. It was a good trade!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Contingencies, Contingencies.

I hope It works out for you Mojave Mo.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

No job as in retired or taking a break?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

N.C. is not so bad grew up in Caswell County and Elon. They're always happy to take in new Tarheels.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> No job as in retired or taking a break?


'No job' as in deep undercover. Probably won't even remember his real name after the bad guys are finished.... h34r:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, good luck Movin' Mo!! I hate moving and hope I never have to pack up and move all the crap I've been holding on to! :bonk:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's a cool magic mo box of stuff.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It gets mighty cold in N. Carolina. Deep under cover is a good place to be. Good luck buddy.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Konrad said:


> Contingencies, Contingencies.
> 
> I hope It works out for you Mojave Mo.


If it were up to me I'd be 100% mobile. I am ready to avoid the b.s. instead of letting it know where I'm at!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> No job as in retired or taking a break?


I was informed at 54 that I'd be released at 55. The Virus Crisis happened and I've been back at it for this last year. I guess I'm retired at this moment. I'm am 56, a Caucasian American Male, Heterosexual with a wife, 3 kids, and a dog. AKA irrelevant, a security risk, and public enemy #1.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> N.C. is not so bad grew up in Caswell County and Elon. They're always happy to take in new Tarheels.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


This place reminds me of some of the best places I've lived and worked. I grew up in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. If my Pops were alive I'd let him know that the East Coast didn't begin in Reno.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> > No job as in retired or taking a break?
> 
> 
> 'No job' as in deep undercover. Probably won't even remember his real name after the bad guys are finished.... h34r:


You know what they say about the Mafia? You never get to leave the Mafia. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Well, good luck Movin' Mo!! I hate moving and hope I never have to pack up and move all the crap I've been holding on to! :bonk:


There is a myth being circulated that you 'must' donate or toss anything you haven't used in a year. The only truth about that is I've tried it, and then needed that very item two weeks later. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> It gets mighty cold in N. Carolina. Deep under cover is a good place to be. Good luck buddy.


Thanks Joe! In the last year we felt the 'chill' a few times. Definitely a different type of cold than the desert. It is also odd to smell the Altantic at times when the beach is four hours away. Actually, that could be my neighbor's salt-water swimming pool.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> that's a cool magic mo box of stuff.


Sort of funky too. Wind guage? Two knives? Something like 10 premade tubesets, a few flats, but no tie-on material?? A bell target I've never shot at? A mouse, bird, and squirrel call? A monocular??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > that's a cool magic mo box of stuff.
> ...


okay, funky cool or cool funky.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo...you forgot the kitchen sink! Good luck with the retirement. I retired at 55 and it was the best move I ever made. I highly recommend it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glad you will continue to be a tar heel Mo  NC in the fall is quite nice


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mo...you forgot the kitchen sink! Good luck with the retirement. I retired at 55 and it was the best move I ever made. I highly recommend it.


I would have been retired at 35 if I didn't collect x-wives! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Glad you will continue to be a tar heel Mo  NC in the fall is quite nice


Thanks Raventree78! As soon as the Virus Crisis eases I'll be able to look around and take some of it in!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Meh, you're too young to retire Moses. You have to keep your hand in for awhile longer. Seems to me you have all the qualifications necessary to become a top-notch private dick. Heck, you could probably automate most of your surveillance cases. Ever thought about getting a dick license?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Meh, you're too young to retire Moses. You have to keep your hand in for awhile longer. Seems to me you have all the qualifications necessary to become a top-notch private dick. Heck, you could probably automate most of your surveillance cases. Ever thought about getting a dick license?


I few years back I entertained the idea but made myself seasick on two occasions. One was assisting a neighbor watch his wife. That fallout was brutal in that I usually don't have to face the victim. The second was a child abuse case where I was watching the parents reaction to their child being assaulted. From that point on I settled into the technical creation and application side of the business for the '3 Initial' organizations. It is one thing to capture data, and a whole different thing to deal with it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Moses ...remember the old saying (I'll clean it up)....If it has bazoomers or wheels, it's going to cost you no matter what.

You need a license to be a dick?? My family and neighbors have been calling me one for years. I even did a little undercover work, but at the ripe old age of 76, those are just fond memories now. But maybe you know that already from you phone computer satellite surveillance. If you are trying to catch me with my pants down now, I got to warn you it aint a pretty sight.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm sure you'll land on your feet regardless Mo. You just strike me as the kinda guy that needs something to do. Think of it less like 'retiring' and more like 'transitioning.' Transitioning at 56 is something to be proud of.

I was a hotel/casino dick for about 5 years eons ago. Saw some things... :bonk:


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I retired at 52 and have no regrets. I've been able to do a lot of fun charity work and the wife loves the full time RV traveling lifestyle.
Take the time to really enjoy your retired life Mo 
I've never been so busy... lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good Luck my Friend. PM me your address when you get settled,got something to send you


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I'm sure you'll land on your feet regardless Mo. You just strike me as the kinda guy that needs something to do. Think of it less like 'retiring' and more like 'transitioning.' Transitioning at 56 is something to be proud of.
> 
> I was a hotel/casino dick for about 5 years eons ago. Saw some things... :bonk:


Oh my. I've worked with guys like you all over the country. Favorite story was being a witness in a bust and the guy jumped out of the chair and buried his teeth into the clavicle of the arresting officer. He locked in as well. It was like watching somebody try to shake a rapid dog off!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Good Luck my Friend. PM me your address when you get settled,got something to send you


For sure Brother Skaard!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you'll land on your feet regardless Mo. You just strike me as the kinda guy that needs something to do. Think of it less like 'retiring' and more like 'transitioning.' Transitioning at 56 is something to be proud of.
> ...


Hahaha. Still got a scar on my forearm from a similar scenario. Mine was wearing braces. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Love to have you in N.C. Mo! It can get dreary at times but Its always beautiful around here and with plenty of culture, history, and nature to enjoy not to mention lots of great places to shoot!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. Things are coming together. We have found the new place to hang our hats and it isn't a bad trade-off. On my personal property it looks like I can squeeze about 33.3ft of targeting room. Outside of the gate we are about 100 yards from Lake Norman and a private community boat ramp, miles and miles of forest of which I'll carve out a secret spot to shoot. I'm hanging out with the Inspector right now to learn up what ain't working. So far so good. Mo





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That looks like a wonderful place to sink some roots


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Holy MOly! Literally right down the road but in my opinion lake Norman is way prettier than lake Hickory, that is some gorgeous property Mo seriously, don't work too hard unpacking and squeeze in some cathartic shooting time!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh man MO!!.....Now that's just down inspiring. You got the whole thing going now ! Good work old bud, I'm glad for you.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks y'all (that is Southern speak for everyone), it is nice to reach out and chat with people that aren't real estate agents, inspectors, and appraisers that still charge full-boat but don't come to the property because of the Virus Crisis. They look at photos and use Google to create a price that the bank approves of.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful place Brother! Good on You


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Do I see some floating targets 
It looks like you scored Mo


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. Things are coming together. We have found the new place to hang our hats and it isn't a bad trade-off. On my personal property it looks like I can squeeze about 33.3ft of targeting room. Outside of the gate we are about 100 yards from Lake Norman and a private community boat ramp, miles and miles of forest of which I'll carve out a secret spot to shoot. I'm hanging out with the Inspector right now to learn up what ain't working. So far so good. Mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCORE


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Haha! Happy Ollie too! This pooch did about 20 sprints up and down the waterfront. He is part Lab with huge webbed paws but I haven't chucked him in for a hard swim yet. He'll go chest deep but right now he is into bounding and splashing like a little kid! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Haha! Happy Ollie too! This pooch did about 20 sprints up and down the waterfront. He is part Lab with huge webbed paws but I haven't chucked him in for a hard swim yet. He'll go chest deep but right now he is into bounding and splashing like a little kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely a waterdog.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool Mo ...Looks like he's in favor of the move.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats a happy dog!, and ollie is having fun too!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Haha! Happy Ollie too! This pooch did about 20 sprints up and down the waterfront. He is part Lab with huge webbed paws but I haven't chucked him in for a hard swim yet. He'll go chest deep but right now he is into bounding and splashing like a little kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a Happy boy there


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The ridiculous thing to me about the Forum is that I update all of you about my journeys before I call my extended family members. That is because I'll get dumb questions or suggestions like, "Dude, why don't you come live in Oroville near me and the kids".
So my reign of retirement has come to a screeching halt just a few days before the 2 month mark. It was glorious while it lasted. I'll now be working in a somewhat similar industry except it is a private company and video surveillance is now becoming just a supplemental part of tracking people. It is because all phones have cameras. It is easier to tap the photos on a phone than put a camera on every street corner. Google Earth just made available a surveillance module. A friend says it is a satellite with 4000 1mp cameras installed! The biggest camera I've seen is a 200mp array that is deployed at sporting events. With that unit you can count the nose hairs of a person anywhere in a NASCAR track. Now it is all about the persons digital footprint and patterns and habits and likely future direction. So that is what I'll be doing up until my next retirement party probably when I am 90 years old. 
The good news is that my new office will be about 50ft from the
MoSling Makery and Shooting Factory!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

OH OH.... Now where did I leave my pants? Mo you are a spookie rascal but hey, I like your dog. Wanna swap?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The ridiculous thing to me about the Forum is that I update all of you about my journeys before I call my extended family members. That is because I'll get dumb questions or suggestions like, "Dude, why don't you come live in Oroville near me and the kids".


Oroville... lol, now that's too funny 
BTW, Oroville did burn this year, not as bad as Paradise but still... I had a girl friend there once... but everyone kept laughing at me when I would say she's from Oroville... lol.

https://krcrtv.com/news/local/north-complex-grows-to-70000-acres-covers-lake-oroville-in-ash


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> OH OH.... Now where did I leave my pants? Mo you are a spookie rascal but hey, I like your dog. Wanna swap?


Haha! This dog is phenomenal. It will only take a schatt when I tell it to. I am wondering if I can train him to use the toilet?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > The ridiculous thing to me about the Forum is that I update all of you about my journeys before I call my extended family members. That is because I'll get dumb questions or suggestions like, "Dude, why don't you come live in Oroville near me and the kids".
> ...


I recall that you know your gold. So do you think the Motherlode of all lode's is at the bottom of Lake Oroville?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Well...Yes  the original Bidwell Bar is under the lake and there was tons of gold taken out of the area. John Bidwell was walking along the edge of the river and he was seeing fist sized rocks that he thought must be gold nuggets. That was the first rich gold discovery and definitely one of the largest, now buried under the lake. The book "Anybody Gold" has probably the best true story of John Bidwell and his discovery that I've ever read. My copy came from my dad and it was another story that he read to me at night as a child. I still have the book and I use it for research because it's so full of the gold rush history that you don't find anywhere else. 
https://www.amazon.com/Anybodys-Gold-Story-Californias-Mining/dp/B001VUBJJO

I'm also a fan of Alleghany and their old pure white quartz gold mines 
http://www.origsix.com/catalog2.asp?catid=28


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The ridiculous thing to me about the Forum is that I update all of you about my journeys before I call my extended family members. That is because I'll get dumb questions or suggestions like, "Dude, why don't you come live in Oroville near me and the kids".
> So my reign of retirement has come to a screeching halt just a few days before the 2 month mark. It was glorious while it lasted. I'll now be working in a somewhat similar industry except it is a private company and video surveillance is now becoming just a supplemental part of tracking people. It is because all phones have cameras. It is easier to tap the photos on a phone than put a camera on every street corner. Google Earth just made available a surveillance module. A friend says it is a satellite with 4000 1mp cameras installed! The biggest camera I've seen is a 200mp array that is deployed at sporting events. With that unit you can count the nose hairs of a person anywhere in a NASCAR track. Now it is all about the persons digital footprint and patterns and habits and likely future direction. So that is what I'll be doing up until my next retirement party probably when I am 90 years old.
> The good news is that my new office will be about 50ft from the
> MoSling Makery and Shooting Factory!
> ...


cool


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > The ridiculous thing to me about the Forum is that I update all of you about my journeys before I call my extended family members. That is because I'll get dumb questions or suggestions like, "Dude, why don't you come live in Oroville near me and the kids".
> ...


Tea?? U R drinking TEA?? Next thing we know, you'll be moving the Canada ! .....Coffee son!!! Drink like a man and make it strong enough to float a horseshoe. Heck, I could read a newspaper through five gallons of that tea stuff. :neener:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ha! No that belonged to the Commander in Chief of packing. Her technique is atrocious, and it is probably due to the tea. I prefer coffee that is pitch black and full of hate. My daughter says I like my coffee like it came from Satan's Azz. I tell I drink it because I hate myself and that it is punishment for all of the hearts I have broken in my life.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ha! No that belonged to the Commander in Chief of packing. Her technique is atrocious, and it is probably due to the tea. I prefer coffee that is pitch black and full of hate. My daughter says I like my coffee like it came from Satan's Azz. I tell I drink it because I hate myself and that it is punishment for all of the hearts I have broken in my life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You and Steve are killing me over here! Lmao


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! No that belonged to the Commander in Chief of packing. Her technique is atrocious, and it is probably due to the tea. I prefer coffee that is pitch black and full of hate. My daughter says I like my coffee like it came from Satan's Azz. I tell I drink it because I hate myself and that it is punishment for all of the hearts I have broken in my life.
> ...


Believe me when I tell you the only normal thing in my life is The Forum. That is actually frightening come to think of it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slingshot o' Slingshot! Where art though Slingshot?
I waxed poetic on the move out here almost 365 days ago. I implore all of you to go rent a box truck and fill it up and take it to the landfill, or Goodwill, whichever is closer. I can't fathom why I have so much stuff. My Dad had a lot of stuff. His father didn't have too much stuff. He father before him didn't need any stuff.
I've got 8 framing hammers, two sledge hammers, two rubber mallets, a tack hammer, an electric staple gun, a pneumatic staple gun, and two manual staple guns. There are enough toothbrushes in this house to give clean teeth to the State of Delaware.
All this stuff weighs something. Not only did I purchase this stuff, but I gotta pay by the pound to move it, AGAIN! 
Then I get to unpack it and ask myself these questions yet again as I figure out where to put all of this stuff of which I'll use infrequently over the course of this next year. Of course this doesn't include the toothbrushes. . 
The moral of my story? If your wife asks you where the hammer is then just tell her or she'll go buy a hammer to hang one picture hook.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Dang Mo if i didn't Already know better I'd think we're in the same business lol you're tool kit sounds like mine , all different kinds of hammers and staple guns and mallets, though mine i have to carry to work everyday or leave them at the dormitories factory, my wife has her own hammer


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got the same problem here,thats why i dont move,LOL


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I hate moving! I have "stuff" strung from hell to breakfast and the thought of moving it keeps me here. I'd rather face the heat here than move all this junk again.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My wife must be a hoarder, she has 4 hammers, so I just borrow hers... We're packing up this week also, heading out for the Winter Friday in our little trailer 
Ours is pictured at the bottom of the companies website with our old car towing it 
https://olivertraveltrailers.com/


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

didn't geoge carlin have a routine talking about getting bigger houses for all your stuff?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> didn't geoge carlin have a routine talking about getting bigger houses for all your stuff?


That dude would have made an excellent POTUS.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Definatly would Mo,to late to write him in though,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So much closer. Somewhere in this garage is my slingstack and workbench. At least all of the stuff we have collected over the years is collected in the same spot. While we were unpacking the PODS Mr. Hawk was watching us from the other side of the road. Hopefully soon I can show a photo of a dialed-in garage that can actually hold a vehicle!

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So much closer. Somewhere in this garage is my slingstack and workbench. At least all of the stuff we have collected over the years is collected in the same spot. While we were unpacking the PODS Mr. Hawk was watching us from the other side of the road. Hopefully soon I can show a photo of a dialed-in garage that can actually hold a vehicle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a hawk facing you like that is a good sign.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

What you want is always in the back and underneath everything :rofl:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > So much closer. Somewhere in this garage is my slingstack and workbench. At least all of the stuff we have collected over the years is collected in the same spot. While we were unpacking the PODS Mr. Hawk was watching us from the other side of the road. Hopefully soon I can show a photo of a dialed-in garage that can actually hold a vehicle!
> ...


forgot to say i inadvertently caught a hawk once fishing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm almost back to a place in my life where I can plan for my surprises and eat a bowl of Raisin Bran in peace. The home we relocated to is part of a townhome community nestled between a state park and a lake. The residents are primarily affluent and mostly retired with quite a few homes owned as a 'summer house's for some. Suffice to say I haven't seen many people as I explore the area with my loyal pal Oliver. Here is a photo of a place that gets overlooked because the access points are hidden or look too difficult to navigate. It is just a couple of hundred yards from my back gate where I'll be able to put up a safe shooting gallery and maybe even hide a catchbox and a chair. Over the next weekend or so I should be able to unpack my makery bench and pull out a rasp and a stick. Wish me luck!























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good luck with everything MO, nice spot and looks like Oliver is home. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like "Home Sweet Home" has come alive again


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like "Home Sweet Home" has come alive again


Exactly! Interesting fun fact that hawk shares the same patch of land as an owl. I haven't seen the owl yet but I hear him every night.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

slingshootist's rendevous.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> slingshootist's rendevous.


Isn't a group of slingshooters called slingshatists??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful places,and one Happy dog there


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats a wonderful place to sink some roots.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So after just over 4 months I think I've crossed my personal finish line. My makery bench is finally locked and loaded again after my move and features a stack of frames that have been ready for me to finish up since late August. The three jet black frames are templates. One full chalice. One 3/4 chalice. And one full ProShot Pocket Rocket made after shooting an original for a month. I liked the thumb brace, but not the feel of aluminum. I've yet to make one and may wait awhile now that I have a PP Huntmaster to shoot.
So that is a wrap! I'm gonna make a Merry Christmas and expect y'all to do the same! HoHoHo fro Mo!























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice station mo and some good frames coming on 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a great workshop  
Those old snow shoes might need a new home though, or do you exercise with them?
HOHO-MO


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Handy looking set up Mo, nice "in progress" frames and a HOHOHO to a hopefully jolly MO and to everyone else too


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice set up.  Let the fun times roll

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Lookin Good Brother! Glad to see your all set up again,Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas amd a Great New Year!!!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Happy to see you getting comfy in the new digs and get the station set back up!! Looks like Oliver is enjoying the spots too lol congrats Mo!! Those F.I.P.'s look good i can't wait to see what you turn them into!!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > No job as in retired or taking a break?
> ...


Gene Hackman gies some real guid advice in 'Enemy o' the State' :whisper:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

bingo said:


> Nice station mo and some good frames coming on
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thanks Bingo! I'm not sure when I thought that starting many was better than finishing one at a time. I think it was because I was packing up for the move. It is a hard reminder of the beauty of a knife, a stick, and a stump to sit on!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like a great workshop
> Those old snow shoes might need a new home though, or do you exercise with them?
> HOHO-MO


The craftsmanship in those snowshoes is unbelievable! They were WWI issued shoes to my GreatGrandfather. I think I have them a whirl in 1977, then put them away along with his old steel flyrod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Handy looking set up Mo, nice "in progress" frames and a HOHOHO to a hopefully jolly MO and to everyone else too


Thanks Raven! It is a bit chilly out there but I have a propane floor heater just in case. It is a detached garage so I can make as much noise as I need too without hassling my wife and daughter. Mrs. Santa says it is cool if I need to epoxy and can do it on the dining room table. I also heard from a little elf that I've got a couple of tools waiting under the tree along with a package from the UK! As far as I am concerned I'm good with another year of quarantine!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> Nice set up.  Let the fun times roll
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Almost too much eh!? I like to say I'm a simple man then this happens.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Lookin Good Brother! Glad to see your all set up again,Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas amd a Great New Year!!!


Thanks Brother Skaard! I saw a post where you mentioned you were remodeling!? I think I don't mind a little remodel now and again but I don't not like the hassle of living in my construction zone!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope that Hawk keeps sticking around, he's cool. Also, it looks like you may have had a moving company help, no man in his right mind stacks stuff that neatly! :naughty:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats a sweet setup my friend. Time to get crackin


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> Happy to see you getting comfy in the new digs and get the station set back up!! Looks like Oliver is enjoying the spots too lol congrats Mo!! Those F.I.P.'s look good i can't wait to see what you turn them into!!


There is a couple of challenges in there for sure! That big ol' fork tipped MoFo is going to have PP Pro-Clips attached using inserts instead of my usual drill through bolt and nut formula. I'm going to attempt to take the JD Slinger (I hope I remembered that correctly) steel rod TTF and add scales to mimic the Taurus. The F-16 is going to get the extra special ModifiedMo treatment and go back out to Hoggy. The little aluminum PP ringshooter is going to get powder coated at some point and run tabs using that brass hardware, that should come out great! All the rest are pretty straight forward. I've practiced a couple of Chalice Frames so far and gave them away. I'm looking forward to making one for myself now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Trap1 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


Great movie! Time for a re-visit of that one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I hope that Hawk keeps sticking around, he's cool. Also, it looks like you may have had a moving company help, no man in his right mind stacks stuff that neatly! :naughty:


Right! That is the learned skill of squeezing 10lbs of taters in a 5lb bag!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Thats a sweet setup my friend. Time to get crackin


NOW I feel the pressure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Whoa! Nice digs,M.Mo.

Ere'body meeting at Mo's? Right?

Congratulations, man.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Whoa! Nice digs,M.Mo.
> 
> Ere'body meeting at Mo's? Right?
> 
> Congratulations, man.


Yea Brother Pat! We are in a two car garage so there should be room for all of us with the exception of the FullButtah Shooters!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Enjoy that space while it lasts! Mo :lol:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Trap1 said:


> Enjoy that space while it lasts! Mo


Haha! Right! The Lady of the House was measuring the garage to see if a rowboat would fit in there!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Trap1 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy that space while it lasts! Mo
> ...


Hang it from the ceiling ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Trap1 said:
> ...


Ohyea you know my garage! The downside is she has seen the two most expensive rowboats in the history of rowboats. A Whitehall and a Rossiter Loudon. I suppose having a boat that will last for over 100 years is a good thing, unless you are already past half way to 100 years old!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey Mo...nice to see you back in action. Hope Santa brings you a bandsaw and belt sander! Just don't tell your bride.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > that's a cool magic mo box of stuff.
> ...


----------

